# Terrible New Road Surface in Leucadia



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I have to believe that the portion of Coast Highway 101 that runs through Leucadia gets as much bicylcle traffic as any road in America. I ride on this road 5 or 6 days per week, and I see hundreds and hundreds of bikes on this popular road every weekend. I was very excited when the city decided to rip up the old road and put down a new surface. I waited with great anticipation for what I assumed would be a nice smooth road that would replace that road that has been riddled with potholes for years..........

Well the new road surface is down and what a disappointment! I had really looked forward to having a nice and smooth surface - but this surface is terrible! Did the contractor blow it, or is this what the city contracted and paid for?? 

I also noticed that the north bound bike lane has been pushed off the road and onto the little sidewalk / old bike lane that runs parallel to the road. This is equally disappointing as that little trail is even worse and it is always loaded with thorns that cause the worst flat-threat in North County.

After all of the publicity that the city issued for making this road "biker friendly" I find this to be hugely disappointing. It's not like this is a city street buried in the heart of San Diego. This is one of the most highly ridden bike routes in all Southern CA.

Has anyone else ridden this road recently and felt the same about this new surface?

What a shame!


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

If you're referring to the section from South of La Costa Ave to Encinitas Blvd, I think they are doing a massive reformat. Not sure what the actual word of it is. The plan is to put in a bike lane South Bound and improve the North Bound bike lane situation. I think what you are referring to is temporary. There are massive drainage issues on that stretch of road and City of Encinitas is working on it. Encinitas City Council Approves New Bike Lane Markings on Coast Highway - Encinitas, CA Patch


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am only referring to the quality or smoothness of the new asphalt surface that they put down. I am familiar with the new design and the new wider bike lane and that is great - but the new asphalt surface is really disapponting. After riding on the old surface (with all of its potholes and cracks) I was hoping to see a nice glass-like surface. The new surface is really poor - especially since the city is going out of their way to promote the road design as biker-friendly.

In a world plagued with real issues and big problems, I wouldn't say it s a huge problem - just disappointing (especially since so much $$ was spent).


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree. Hopefully it is the mending of the roads while they prepare for the big resurface. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Z6_esb said:


> I agree. Hopefully it is the mending of the roads while they prepare for the big resurface.


Maybe, but I wouldn't hold my breath. When Santa Fe street which connects the beach central SD areas with La Jolla/UTC and points north was surfaced a few months ago it was left very rough. The response from the city was that it was left that way because most of the traffic is heavy trucks and commercial, despite the obvious fact that cyclists probably account for a significant portion of trips on that stretch of road if not a majority of the trips.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

they are planning on dedicating an entire lane of PCH to bike traffic

there are battles being waged but that is the intent. New councilman Tony Kranz is pretty bike friendly. he'd be the guy to contact


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> they are planning on dedicating an entire lane of PCH to bike traffic
> 
> *there are battles being waged but that is the intent*. New councilman Tony Kranz is pretty bike friendly. he'd be the guy to contact


Could you be specific? Seems like it's City of Encinitas Council's decision? They are the last hold out in North County to not have continuous bike lanes. Solana Beach is currently under construction. Hooray! I would never go 101 South of La Costa after 9am on a Saturday. Now we get a whole lane!!!


----------

